# Are these fender braces correct for a Columbia Military bicycle?



## Land O' Aches (Feb 20, 2012)

Comrades:

Have a look at this ebay listing. The rear fender brace looks exactly right for a WWII era Columbia Westfield bike, but what do you think of the front brace? It's hard to tell from photographs if those long slots are there on that 'quadrant' bracket or not.

I've got a NOS rear fender here, so matching it up to the one in the listing is easy. But I don't have a front fender to check. Thanks!

Lando

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-PRE-WAR...ultDomain_0&hash=item35b999a1cf#ht_499wt_1416


----------



## vontrike (Feb 20, 2012)

These are some closeups of my WW2 issue Columbia front fender. Maybe they will help you.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 20, 2012)

*Thanks for the information!*



vontrike said:


> View attachment 42912View attachment 42913View attachment 42914 These are some closeups of my WW2 issue Columbia front fender. Maybe they will help you.




Just saved me from buying stuff from ebay!


----------

